# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  «Գեստապոյական» հարաբերություններ ընտանիքում

## Cassiopeia

Մի երկու օր առաջ ահա թե ինչպիսի դեպք պատահեց.
Հյուր էի գնացել: Երբ արդեն դուրս էի գալիս, հյուրընկալս իր կնոջ հետ որոշեց ինձ ճանապարհել, և նրանց որոշեց միանալ նաև հյուրընկալիս եղբոր կինը (եղբայրը տանը չէր): Ու այդ կնոջ 6 տարեկան աղջնակը սկսեց մոր վրա խոսել, որ առանց հորը զգուշացնելու տանից դուրս է գալիս, վերցրեց հեռախոսն ու փորձում էր զանգահարել հորը: Այսինքն. սրանից հետևում է, որ կինն իր ամեն քայլի համար պետք է ամուսնուց թույլատվություն հարցնի ու բացարձակապես զուրկ է ազատ քայլի իրավունքից:
Ե՞վ... արդյո՞ք դա ճիշտ է, թ՞ե ոչ :Think:

----------


## Ariadna

> Մի երկու օր առաջ ահա թե ինչպիսի դեպք պատահեց.
> Հյուր էի գնացել: Երբ արդեն դուրս էի գալիս, հյուրընկալս իր կնոջ հետ որոշեց ինձ ճանապարհել, և նրանց որոշեց միանալ նաև հյուրընկալիս եղբոր կինը (եղբայրը տանը չէր): Ու այդ կնոջ 6 տարեկան աղջնակը սկսեց մոր վրա խոսել, որ առանց հորը զգուշացնելու տանից դուրս է գալիս, վերցրեց հեռախոսն ու փորձում էր զանգահարել հորը: Այսինքն. սրանից հետևում է, որ կինն իր ամեն քայլի համար պետք է ամուսնուց թույլատվություն հարցնի ու բացարձակապես զուրկ է ազատ քայլի իրավունքից:
> Ե՞վ... արդյո՞ք դա ճիշտ է, թ՞ե ոչ


Իհարկե սխալ է և ամենամեղքը էդտեղ երեխան է, որ էդ մթնոլորտում է մեծանում ու դաստիարակվում ու իրան թվում է, որ դա նորմալ է :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

Որ մեկ-մեկ մայրիկս հրավիրված է լինում ինչ-որ միջոցառման, իսկ հայրիկս ցանկություն չի ունենում գնալ նրա հետ, ես գնում-գալիս մորս ասում եմ <<Որ պապան չի գալիս, դու ուր ես գնում?>>: Սա ես պատմում եմ, որ ճիշտ ըմբռնեք. ստացվում է, որ հայրս բնավ դեմ չէ, իսկ ես...... :Blush:  Բայց որ մայրս ամեն դեպքում գնում է, մի կողմից էլ ուրախանում եմ, որ մայրս ունի ընկերներ, ու գոնե այդ օրը ուրախ է անցել նրա համար իր ընկերական շրջապատում: Տենց բաներ..... :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս թեման ոնց որ էն «Վալոդիկի» ամուսնացած տարբերակը լինի։  :LOL: 
Ինձ թվում է՝ սկզբունքորեն լրիվ նույն երևույթի մասին է, ինչ որ «Մի հատ զանգեմ, Վալոդիկիցս հարցնեմ, տեսնեմ` թողնում ա, թե չէ» թեման։

----------


## Mefistofel

> Մի երկու օր առաջ ահա թե ինչպիսի դեպք պատահեց.
> Հյուր էի գնացել: Երբ արդեն դուրս էի գալիս, հյուրընկալս իր կնոջ հետ որոշեց ինձ ճանապարհել, և նրանց որոշեց միանալ նաև հյուրընկալիս եղբոր կինը (եղբայրը տանը չէր): Ու այդ կնոջ 6 տարեկան աղջնակը սկսեց մոր վրա խոսել, որ առանց հորը զգուշացնելու տանից դուրս է գալիս, վերցրեց հեռախոսն ու փորձում էր զանգահարել հորը: Այսինքն. սրանից հետևում է, որ կինն իր ամեն քայլի համար պետք է ամուսնուց թույլատվություն հարցնի ու բացարձակապես զուրկ է ազատ քայլի իրավունքից:
> Ե՞վ... արդյո՞ք դա ճիշտ է, թ՞ե ոչ


 Ինձ թվում է, երևույթը այդքանել նոռմալ չէ: Բայց դե այդպես կատեգորիկ հերքելն էլ սխալ է, քանզի լինում են բացառություններ, օրինակ, եթե կնոջ վարքագծին բնորոշ է հիմարություններ անել , չմտածված, և ամեն երկրորդ քայլին ինչ-որ հիմար դրության մեջ հայտնվել, կամ փորձանքի մեջ ընկնել, ապա իհարկե նա պետք է իր ամեն քայլի մասին ամուսնուն տեղեկացնի, տո թեկուզ մենակ նրա համար , որ ամուսինը այդ ընթացքում զգոն լինի ու անմիջապես արձագանքի ահազանգին, կամ գոնե մի երկու ցուցմունք տա ինչ-ինչ դեպքերից խուսափելու համար, այսպես ասած , հիշեցման կարգով ...
 Բացառություններ կարելի է հազարավոր մտածել, բայց ամեն դեպքում կատեգորչիկ ոչ այն ոչ այս ոչել հակառակ դեպքի համար չի կարելի լինել... իմ կարծիքը :Wink:

----------


## chiburgen

> Մի երկու օր առաջ ահա թե ինչպիսի դեպք պատահեց.
> Հյուր էի գնացել: Երբ արդեն դուրս էի գալիս, հյուրընկալս իր կնոջ հետ որոշեց ինձ ճանապարհել, և նրանց որոշեց միանալ նաև հյուրընկալիս եղբոր կինը (եղբայրը տանը չէր): Ու այդ կնոջ 6 տարեկան աղջնակը սկսեց մոր վրա խոսել, որ առանց հորը զգուշացնելու տանից դուրս է գալիս, վերցրեց հեռախոսն ու փորձում էր զանգահարել հորը: Այսինքն. սրանից հետևում է, որ կինն իր ամեն քայլի համար պետք է ամուսնուց թույլատվություն հարցնի ու բացարձակապես զուրկ է ազատ քայլի իրավունքից:
> Ե՞վ... արդյո՞ք դա ճիշտ է, թ՞ե ոչ


դա ահավորա: Բայց ավելի ահավորա երևույթ ա հակառակը:  :Bad:

----------


## lili-4

> Ինձ թվում է, երևույթը այդքանել նոռմալ չէ: Բայց դե այդպես կատեգորիկ հերքելն էլ սխալ է, քանզի լինում են բացառություններ, օրինակ, եթե կնոջ վարքագծին բնորոշ է հիմարություններ անել , չմտածված, և ամեն երկրորդ քայլին ինչ-որ հիմար դրության մեջ հայտնվել, կամ փորձանքի մեջ ընկնել, ապա իհարկե նա պետք է իր ամեն քայլի մասին ամուսնուն տեղեկացնի, տո թեկուզ մենակ նրա համար , որ ամուսինը այդ ընթացքում զգոն լինի ու անմիջապես արձագանքի ահազանգին, կամ գոնե մի երկու ցուցմունք տա ինչ-ինչ դեպքերից խուսափելու համար, այսպես ասած , հիշեցման կարգով ...
>  Բացառություններ կարելի է հազարավոր մտածել, բայց ամեն դեպքում կատեգորչիկ ոչ այն ոչ այս ոչել հակառակ դեպքի համար չի կարելի լինել... իմ կարծիքը


Հա, իհարեկ, կնոջն այդքան խելք որտեղի՞ց, որ կարողանա ճիշտ որոշում կայացնել, կինը հազիվ կարողանա եփել, լվացք անել, տուն -տեղ հավաքել: Թող որոշումը տղամարդը կայացնի: Բայց չգիտես ինչի, բոլոր տղամարդիկ էլ մտածում են, որ երեխայի դասիարակությունը մոր գործն է: Այ սա չեմ հասկանում, թե այդ կնոջը այդքան խելք որտեղի՞ց… :Sad:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Cassiopeia-ի խոսքերից  
> Մի երկու օր առաջ ահա թե ինչպիսի դեպք պատահեց.Հյուր էի գնացել: Երբ արդեն դուրս էի գալիս, հյուրընկալս իր կնոջ հետ որոշեց ինձ ճանապարհել, և նրանց որոշեց միանալ նաև հյուրընկալիս եղբոր կինը (եղբայրը տանը չէր): Ու այդ կնոջ 6 տարեկան աղջնակը սկսեց մոր վրա խոսել, որ առանց հորը զգուշացնելու տանից դուրս է գալիս, վերցրեց հեռախոսն ու փորձում էր զանգահարել հորը: Այսինքն. սրանից հետևում է, որ կինն իր ամեն քայլի համար պետք է ամուսնուց թույլատվություն հարցնի ու բացարձակապես զուրկ է ազատ քայլի իրավունքից:Ե՞վ... արդյո՞ք դա ճիշտ է, թ՞ե ոչ



Ես  մենակ   մի բան  չեմ  կարողանում  հասկանալ.-Միթե՞  կինն  այնքան  թույլ  է, որ նրան  անգամ  վեցամյա  աղջնակը  կարող  է  նկատողություն  անել…Եվ  ի՞նչ է  նշանակում  թույլտվություն  վերցնել...ումի՞ց....
Ուրիշ  հարց  է  երբ  տեղյակ  ես  պահում  կատարած  կամ  կատարվելիք  քայլիդ  մասին:Խղճում  եմ  և  նման  կյանքը  հանդուրժող  կանանց,  և  առավել  ևս  նման  միջավայրում  ապրող  ու  դաստիարակվող  երեխաներին:

----------


## keyboard

> Մի երկու օր առաջ ահա թե ինչպիսի դեպք պատահեց.
> Հյուր էի գնացել: Երբ արդեն դուրս էի գալիս, հյուրընկալս իր կնոջ հետ որոշեց ինձ ճանապարհել, և նրանց որոշեց միանալ նաև հյուրընկալիս եղբոր կինը (եղբայրը տանը չէր): Ու այդ կնոջ 6 տարեկան աղջնակը սկսեց մոր վրա խոսել, որ առանց հորը զգուշացնելու տանից դուրս է գալիս, վերցրեց հեռախոսն ու փորձում էր զանգահարել հորը: Այսինքն. սրանից հետևում է, որ կինն իր ամեն քայլի համար պետք է ամուսնուց թույլատվություն հարցնի ու բացարձակապես զուրկ է ազատ քայլի իրավունքից:
> Ե՞վ... արդյո՞ք դա ճիշտ է, թ՞ե ոչ


Դա հայկական ընտանիքներին բնորոշ երեվույթ է:Տղամարդը դրանով փորձում է ինքնահաստատվել եվ կնոջ հանդեպ այդպիսի դրույթներ կիրառելը համարվում է նորմալ երեվույթ:
Իհարկե չեմ ընդունում, նամանավանդ երբ այդ հարցին խառնվում է երեխան,իմ կարծիքով ապտակելու իսկական տեղն է, հոր կողմից իհարկե:
Նաեվ ասեմ, որ մասնագետների պնդմամբ ամենաշատ դավաճանություններն ու թերությունները լինում են հենց նման ընտանիքներում, որտեղ ամուսինը իբր թագավոր է:
Եթե սիրում ես, ապրում ես մի կնոջ կամ տղամարդու հետ ուրեմն պետք է վստահես եվ հավատաս նրան, դե իհարկե ցանկացած պարագայում ստուգելը անհրաժեսշտ է, քանզի մարդ ինքն իր վրա 100 տոկոսանոց վստահություն չունի,սակայն համոզված եմ որ խանութ գնալու կամ բակ դուրս գալու համար կնոջը ենթարկել հոգեբանական ճնշման անհեթեթ է:
Իսկ խնջույքների կամ այլ առիթների կամ պիտի գնալ երկուսով, իսկ եթե հարմար չէ ընտրությունը թողնել կնոջ«ամուսնու» վրա:Այսինքն գնացողը թող որոշի գնա թե ոչ:
Մեր քաղաքը այնքան փոքր է, որ ցանկացածը վախենում է ավելորդ շարժում անելուց եվ համոզված եմ, որ արգելելով էլ ավելի է քաղցրանում արգելվածի համը եվ դրան հասնելու գայթակղությունը, ասեմ ավելին, մարդու մոտ առաջանում է բնական ռեֆլեկս չենթարկվելու եվ սեփական սկզբունքների համար արգելածին հակառակ գնալու:

 :Think:

----------


## Frigid-

էստեղ են ասում` կաթը բերանին դեռ չի սառել, արդեն հրամաններա տալիս: Դե մեղադրելու չի. ինչ տեսել, էն էլ սովորելա. դրա համար էլ նաև ասում են, որ երեխեքը ընտանիքի հայելին են: Հետաքրքիրա, երբ էդ նույն 6 տարեկանը մեծանա, հանդուրժելու ա նման վերաբերմունք իրեն, ասենք` իր ամուսնու կամ երեխու կողմից: 

 իսկ գեսպոտության մասին խոսելն արդեն ավելորդա - բաա մեր ադաթավոր հայկական ընտանիքի դրվածքն ա էդպես~~.... (կի'ն, ձայնդ կտրի'ր, քո օրը մարտի 8-ն ա- մոտավորապես էսպես)

----------

